# Six Things We Learned about Disaster Process Improvement



## daftandbarmy (27 May 2016)

Six Things We Learned about Disaster Process Improvement... During a Huge Disaster

“When it is dark enough, you can see the stars” Charles Beard  

We were called in to help Alberta Environment lead the recovery effort from the most costly natural disaster in Canadian history: the Southern Alberta Floods of 2013. During a flood of this size and scope, lots of things happen at once. For the Alberta government, one of the most important things was  to get Albertans’ lives back to normal as soon as possible.  

This is what we learned from that experience:  

- See more at: https://www.berlineaton.com/blog/six-things-we-learned-about-disaster-process-improvement-during-a-huge-disaster#sthash.38R8adox.dpuf


----------



## Kirkhill (27 May 2016)

> when a man knows he is to be hanged ... it concentrates his mind wonderfully.”



Nice piece D&B.

Who is this Berlineaton mob though?  Never heard of 'em!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 May 2016)

One of the most frustrating things I have done is work on disaster planning with people who aren't willing to move or think out of their box. Here in my department they think that we will move over to a "disaster centre" and be operating within 24hrs of a major earthquake. I told them, seriously people will be to busy digging out and rescuing their families. Have a office outside the disaster zone or the next regional headquarters in another province take over the regulatory roles. As the article says, you need people who can prioritize.
If Vancouver gets hit hard, I think people have a very rosy view of how fast aid will come. It all depends on the Seattle, if Seattle takes a big hit, then the US Military in Washington State will be going there. If Seattle is mostly spared, then I can see a significant response out of Ft Lewis to Vancouver. I also suggested small barge and tug operators to act as ferries to get people across the waterways.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> One of the most frustrating things I have done is work on disaster planning with people who aren't willing to move or think out of their box. Here in my department they think that we will move over to a "disaster centre" and be operating within 24hrs of a major earthquake. I told them, seriously people will be to busy digging out and rescuing their families. Have a office outside the disaster zone or the next regional headquarters in another province take over the regulatory roles. As the article says, you need people who can prioritize.
> If Vancouver gets hit hard, I think people have a very rosy view of how fast aid will come. It all depends on the Seattle, if Seattle takes a big hit, then the US Military in Washington State will be going there. If Seattle is mostly spared, then I can see a significant response out of Ft Lewis to Vancouver. I also suggested small barge and tug operators to act as ferries to get people across the waterways.


Twenty-five years ago while posted to J3 Plans I was participating in disaster assistance planning for a major earthquake on the lower mainland with several other government departments and agencies. It was more than a little scary to see how many people could not get their heads around the magnitude of the challenge, especially when much of the infrastructure would have been very heavily damaged, if not destroyed. Frankly the worst of the lot was Emergency Preparedness Canada, the lead agency, who seemed to consider the purpose of our monthly meetings was to come up with stuff to discuss at the next meeting. Second place went to Correctional Services Canada whose priority was to have the forces fly air photo missions over the various correctional facilities to see if any inmates had escaped.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 May 2016)

Yes a lack of imagination is a flaw when planning for what can go wrong. Even if our military has something to respond with they will still have to get through the Rockies which may or may not be open. Then if they get into the Fraser Valley, they have to find a way across 2 major waterways with bridges that are likely either down, or closed to vehicle till they can be inspected.  Only then can they get to the heart of the disaster area.
A couple of good news is that the C-17’s will be a godsend falling supplies and equipment to Abbotsford, which is likely to be the only functioning airport for a bit. The Chinooks will also be a huge help as well. The new Port Mann bridge is more likely to survive an earthquake than it’s predecessor. 
What you need is a plan to respond to the initial rescue and sustaining basic needs like food and water for the population and moving that to local nodes (which to Vancouver’s credit they have started that bit), at the same time you need some people on the outside to assess the runways at YVR and if required barge equipment in directly to the airport to repair the runways so you can start moving supplies and people. Another group needs to assess the harbour, if Lions gate fails and falls into the narrows, you need to mobilize specialist equipment right away to start clearing the narrows so ships can get in and out. Local tug boat companies in the region can be a big help as they can land equipment on the beaches and build proper barge landings in 12 hrs, allowing equipment, supplies and people to be moved. Utilizing the waterways, waterfront and the local marine resources should be a key element. One thing that should be done is that a key individuals have access to the ability to agree and pay for contracts. A good model is the oil pollution fund. The On Scene Commander can call up a oil response company who will respond immediately as there is no doubt they will get paid. It’s after the fact that the lawyers, government and others determines who refills the fund.


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2016)

Are we discussing "CF Domestic Disaster Relief Ops (merged)"?

I was a municipal grunt on the Multi-Patient Units. They kept us busy, but our biggest concern was probably a skyscraper(s) coming down, or a subway disaster.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 May 2016)

or dealing with those people that believe anything that is a result of their bad planning is an "emergency".


----------



## Kirkhill (27 May 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Yes a lack of imagination is a flaw when planning for what can go wrong. Even if our military has something to respond with they will still have to get through the Rockies which may or may not be open. Then if they get into the Fraser Valley, they have to find a way across 2 major waterways with bridges that are likely either down, or closed to vehicle till they can be inspected.  Only then can they get to the heart of the disaster area.
> A couple of good news is that the C-17’s will be a godsend falling supplies and equipment to Abbotsford, which is likely to be the only functioning airport for a bit. The Chinooks will also be a huge help as well. The new Port Mann bridge is more likely to survive an earthquake than it’s predecessor.
> What you need is a plan to respond to the initial rescue and sustaining basic needs like food and water for the population and moving that to local nodes (which to Vancouver’s credit they have started that bit), at the same time you need some people on the outside to assess the runways at YVR and if required barge equipment in directly to the airport to repair the runways so you can start moving supplies and people. Another group needs to assess the harbour, if Lions gate fails and falls into the narrows, you need to mobilize specialist equipment right away to start clearing the narrows so ships can get in and out. Local tug boat companies in the region can be a big help as they can land equipment on the beaches and build proper barge landings in 12 hrs, allowing equipment, supplies and people to be moved. Utilizing the waterways, waterfront and the local marine resources should be a key element. One thing that should be done is that a key individuals have access to the ability to agree and pay for contracts. A good model is the oil pollution fund. The On Scene Commander can call up a oil response company who will respond immediately as there is no doubt they will get paid. It’s after the fact that the lawyers, government and others determines who refills the fund.



Are you sure about Abbotsford?  Isn't it at the edge of Sumas Prairie which, like Richmond is possibly subject to both liquefaction and flooding?

http://www.cgenarchive.org/vancouver-geomap.html


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> or dealing with those people that believe anything that is a result of their bad planning is an "emergency".



They guaranteed our job security.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 May 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> Are you sure about Abbotsford?  Isn't it at the edge of Sumas Prairie which, like Richmond is possibly subject to both liquefaction and flooding?
> 
> http://www.cgenarchive.org/vancouver-geomap.html



Elevation is 59m ASL and 9km from the river (by the way when you view it in GE you see a bunch of Hercs there!)


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 May 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> Are you sure about Abbotsford?  Isn't it at the edge of Sumas Prairie which, like Richmond is possibly subject to both liquefaction and flooding?
> 
> http://www.cgenarchive.org/vancouver-geomap.html



AFAIK, the hospital in Surrey (Surrey Memorial) is the only one in BC that has been constructed with earthquake resistance in mind.

I'm thinking that it will be a focus of a lot of activity during any major disaster as result.

And the latest study shows we are potentially living in world of hurt:

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/national/canada+faces+extreme+weather+report+says+98time+ripe+canada/11954589/story.html


----------

